# 2.6.9-ck1 out -> -ck2 out too!!!

## Lucho[FLCL]

Con Kolivas has released a new version of his patchset ready to be applied to 2.6.9. Get it at http://kernel.kolivas.org

I'm compiling it right now, I'll post my comments later .  :Wink: Last edited by Lucho[FLCL] on Sun Oct 24, 2004 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Well, it's working, though I can't make lots of comments with this uptime:

```
lucho-gentoo root # uptime

 18:41:11 up 7 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.01, 0.83, 0.39

```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## PrakashP

Just as a warning: On my box the cfq2 patch seems to lead to lock-ups. I am currently testing it...

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

It's working fine here with an awesome uptime of:

```
 19:40:02 up  1:05,  2 users,  load average: 0.21, 0.55, 0.72

```

----------

## Halcy0n

I've been using it since this afternoon.  I haven't had any lockups with CFQ so far.  Seems a little more responsive than previous releases to me, coming from 2.6.8.1-ck9.

----------

## PrakashP

It locks up after hours of compiling in my case. I now test ck1 w/o cfq2 and it seems stable for me.

----------

## Halcy0n

 *Con Kolivas wrote:*   

> Added:
> 
>   +block_fix.diff
> 
> A small fix for congestion which was causing stalls under heavy i/o load.

 

Perhaps that patch is the culprit for what you were experiencing?  You can read the other stuff added at: http://bhhdoa.org.au/pipermail/ck/2004-October/001293.html

----------

## Nicom

Soo fast and responsive here, best new kernel I've tried in ages, and doesn't have the forcedeth probs I was getting with the vanilla and mm 2.6.9rc's. Now to test if my USB problem is fixed.

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

Still up & running here, stable, with a lot of free memory (due to less file cache), fast and responsive. I come from 2.6.7-ck5 and this one seems superior to me.

----------

## codergeek42

Just compiled/installed it while ago. Definitely feels snappier and more responsive, and very stable so far. 

If you're reading this, CK, thank you for truly awesome kernel hacking.  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Ok, i had installed it too, but where is my fbsplash??? Can anyone tell me, where i can get a patch for fbsplash??

Udev dont really works with 2.6.9, istnt it??

greetz

DeEJaY

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

NO udev in 2.6.9??? You sure??

----------

## PrakashP

@Halcy0n

No, it is not this fix, as leaving it in, but using no cfq2 seems to work for me. Must test further...

----------

## dsd

 *mocnicom wrote:*   

> and doesn't have the forcedeth probs I was getting with the vanilla and mm 2.6.9rc's

 

which forcedeth problem is that?

(and yes, udev does work with 2.6.9 like any other kernel...)

----------

## c0bblers

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Ok, i had installed it too, but where is my fbsplash??? Can anyone tell me, where i can get a patch for fbsplash??
> 
> Udev dont really works with 2.6.9, istnt it??
> 
> greetz
> ...

 

As stated above, UDEV works, in fact it's the only developed method for device management since devfs isn't actively developed any more.

THe FBsplash patch can be downloaded from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/, it requires a small manual edit of sysctl.c though.  The CKO patchset, based on CK, contains fbsplash and a few other things so it might be of interest to you http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

Cheers,

James

----------

## aderio

Has anyone sucessfully patched this kernel for reiser4, if so which patch did you use?  Before anyone says search the forums, I have, and I'd like to hear from someone who's done it.  I'm creently using 2.6.8ck7, thought I might grab the patch from there.

I've tried nitro et al, and would prefer something a 'bit' more mainstream.

Shame the devs havent, added an ebuild to portage for to support kernel patching for reiser4, based on my experience its the bogs B*llocks.

----------

## Wedge_

If you want something a bit more mainstream, why not try the cko patchset mentioned in the previous post? It has all the ck patches + Reiser4 and some other stuff. There's no ebuild AFAIK, but you just need to unpack the 2.6.9 tarball, and apply the cko patch to it.

----------

## perseguidor

Well, I'm running it since yesterday and everything is going silk smooth until now.

This seems to be really good.

----------

## c0balt

At least Im not the only one having problems with

cfq2/preemption/kernel big lock preemption/SMP/reiser4 

in ck1 ^_^

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

If you want to have JUST reiser4 added, then you can use the patch based on 2.6.9-rc4-mm1 available at http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2.  It applies ok except for the Makefile, but that's just to change the name of the kernel so it doesn't matter.  BTW thanks to whoever made the above patch, I'm using it myself  :Smile:  .

Cheers,

James

----------

## guppy

This kernel seems to have a problem fglrx ( 3.14.1 )

from dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:2052
> 
> in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0
> 
>  [<c011dba2>] __might_sleep+0xa2/0xb0
> ...

 

is this somthing I need to worry about ? and does any body else have this problem?

Also it hangs on PCI HOTPLUG if I use parallel rc startup :/

Other than bitching about some nonexistent symbols during "make oldconfig" the only error I get is:

 *Quote:*   

> if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.9-ck1-ck1; fi
> 
> WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.9-ck1-ck1/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/scx200_docflash.ko needs unknown symbol del_mtd_partitions
> 
> WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.9-ck1-ck1/kernel/drivers/mtd/maps/scx200_docflash.ko needs unknown symbol add_mtd_partitions

 

Wich I gotten with every 2.6.X kernel I've compiled under gentoo - I dont use the module so I guess its safe to ignore...

----------

## Wedge_

 *guppy wrote:*   

> This kernel seems to have a problem fglrx ( 3.14.1 )
> 
> from dmesg:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:2052
> ...

 

I don't think it's anything to worry about, but you should be able to get rid of them by disabling the "Sleep inside spinlock checking" option in the "Kernel hacking" section of the kernel config.

----------

## guppy

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> is this somthing I need to worry about ? and does any body else have this problem?

 

I don't think it's anything to worry about, but you should be able to get rid of them by disabling the "Sleep inside spinlock checking" option in the "Kernel hacking" section of the kernel config.[/quote]

I thougth as much, since it seems stable... better check that option so I dont panic again  :Wink: 

btw, what happend to tux? - the console doesn't go into "semi-graphical" mode until after pci-hotplug, but still no penguin... if this is the boot splash thing discussed else where just ignore this question  :Smile: 

----------

## c0balt

I get the impression that either ck1 oder 2.6.9 vanilla is a really crappy release.

I just noticed that my box freezes with 2.6.9-ck1 when starting tvtime, same with cko1, so I guess theres some BTTV related bug in 2.6.9.

Seems like the new development model shows its ugly face   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lxnay

usb+scsi support become very bad. Since 2.6.7 usb in linux is terribly broken with stuff like usb-hd or usb dvd writer.

What happened ?? bk4 is already full of patches.

----------

## c0balt

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> What happened ?? bk4 is already full of patches.

 

That is probably because Linus and Andrew Morton asked all the developers to hold back their new patches until 2.6.9 was released.

----------

## lxnay

that's a beautiful oops:

```
usb 3-6: USB disconnect, address 4

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 0 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

sr 0:0:0:0: Illegal state transition cancel->offline

Badness in scsi_device_set_state at drivers/scsi/scsi_lib.c:1688

 [<c030e346>] scsi_device_set_state+0xc6/0x120

 [<c030c1f4>] scsi_eh_offline_sdevs+0x64/0x80

 [<c030c677>] scsi_unjam_host+0xb7/0xc0

 [<c030c722>] scsi_error_handler+0xa2/0xd0

 [<c030c680>] scsi_error_handler+0x0/0xd0

 [<c0104291>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

Badness in kref_get at lib/kref.c:32

 [<c0269c14>] kref_get+0x44/0x50

 [<c02697ba>] kobject_get+0x1a/0x30

 [<c02d1fa8>] get_device+0x18/0x30

 [<c030dab5>] scsi_request_fn+0x25/0x310

 [<c02d8c5c>] blk_insert_request+0xac/0xd0

 [<c030ca35>] scsi_queue_insert+0x75/0xb0

 [<c030c5b5>] scsi_eh_flush_done_q+0x85/0x90

 [<c030c63f>] scsi_unjam_host+0x7f/0xc0

 [<c030c722>] scsi_error_handler+0xa2/0xd0

 [<c030c680>] scsi_error_handler+0x0/0xd0

 [<c0104291>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00100104

 printing eip:

c030fe66

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#1]

Modules linked in: bttv ipt_limit ipt_REJECT ipt_state iptable_filter snd_bt87x tuner tvaudio video_buf firmware_class i2c_algo_bit v4l2_common btcx_risc videodev joydev asb100 eeprom it87 i2c_sensor i2c_nforce2 i2c_dev i2c_isa i2c_core ipt_MASQUERADE ip_nat_ftp iptable_nat ip_conntrack_ftp ip_conntrack ip_tables nvidia ehci_hcd ohci_hcd forcedeth

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c030fe66>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010082   (2.6.9-ck1)

EIP is at scsi_device_dev_release+0x26/0xf0

eax: f7bc5d84   ebx: f7bc5c08   ecx: 00200200   edx: 00100100

esi: f7bc5c00   edi: 00000282   ebp: c19394b4   esp: f7a6cea4

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process scsi_eh_0 (pid: 7196, threadinfo=f7a6c000 task=f7a8a560)

Stack: 00000046 f7bc5da8 c04bc528 c04bc540 c19394d8 c02d1c98 f7bc5d84 f7bc5da8

       c04bc528 c04bc540 c0269868 f7bc5da8 f7bc5dc0 c0269870 c1939400 f7cf4088

       c0269c59 f7bc5da8 c1939400 f7cf4088 f7bc5d84 c1917cb0 f7bc5c00 c026989e

Call Trace:

 [<c02d1c98>] device_release+0x58/0x60

 [<c0269868>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0

 [<c0269870>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c0269c59>] kref_put+0x39/0xa0

 [<c026989e>] kobject_put+0x1e/0x30

 [<c0269870>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c030dc4f>] scsi_request_fn+0x1bf/0x310

 [<c02d8c5c>] blk_insert_request+0xac/0xd0

 [<c030ca35>] scsi_queue_insert+0x75/0xb0

 [<c030c5b5>] scsi_eh_flush_done_q+0x85/0x90

 [<c030c63f>] scsi_unjam_host+0x7f/0xc0

 [<c030c722>] scsi_error_handler+0xa2/0xd0

 [<c030c680>] scsi_error_handler+0x0/0xd0

 [<c0104291>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

Code: fc ff 8d 76 00 55 57 56 53 83 ec 04 8b 44 24 18 8b 68 20 8d b0 7c fe ff ff 9c 5f fa 8d 98 84 fe ff ff 8b 90 84 fe ff ff 8b 4b 04 <89> 4a 04 89 11 c7 43 04 00 02 20 00 8d 98 8c fe ff ff 8b 90 8c

 Badness in kref_get at lib/kref.c:32

 [<c0269c14>] kref_get+0x44/0x50

 [<c02697ba>] kobject_get+0x1a/0x30

 [<c02d1fa8>] get_device+0x18/0x30

 [<c030dab5>] scsi_request_fn+0x25/0x310

 [<c02d8320>] blk_unplug_work+0x0/0x20

 [<c02d6506>] elv_next_request+0x16/0x110

 [<c02d8320>] blk_unplug_work+0x0/0x20

 [<c02d82ce>] __generic_unplug_device+0x3e/0x40

 [<c02d82e0>] generic_unplug_device+0x10/0x20

 [<c02d8330>] blk_unplug_work+0x10/0x20

 [<c0128dae>] worker_thread+0x19e/0x240

 [<c0117580>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c03fe3e5>] schedule+0x225/0x3c0

 [<c0117580>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0128c10>] worker_thread+0x0/0x240

 [<c012c7e5>] kthread+0xa5/0xb0

 [<c012c740>] kthread+0x0/0xb0

 [<c0104291>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00100104

 printing eip:

c030fe66

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#2]

Modules linked in: bttv ipt_limit ipt_REJECT ipt_state iptable_filter snd_bt87x tuner tvaudio video_buf firmware_class i2c_algo_bit v4l2_common btcx_risc videodev joydev asb100 eeprom it87 i2c_sensor i2c_nforce2 i2c_dev i2c_isa i2c_core ipt_MASQUERADE ip_nat_ftp iptable_nat ip_conntrack_ftp ip_conntrack ip_tables nvidia ehci_hcd ohci_hcd forcedeth

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c030fe66>]    Tainted: P   VLI

EFLAGS: 00010082   (2.6.9-ck1)

EIP is at scsi_device_dev_release+0x26/0xf0

eax: f7bc5d84   ebx: f7bc5c08   ecx: 00200200   edx: 00100100

esi: f7bc5c00   edi: 00000282   ebp: c19394b4   esp: c19baea4

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process kblockd/0 (pid: 30, threadinfo=c19ba000 task=c19b9aa0)

Stack: 00000046 f7bc5da8 c04bc528 c04bc540 c19394d8 c02d1c98 f7bc5d84 f7bc5da8

       c04bc528 c04bc540 c0269868 f7bc5da8 f7bc5dc0 c0269870 c1939400 f7cf4088

       c0269c59 f7bc5da8 c1939400 f7cf4088 f7bc5d84 c1917cb0 f7bc5c00 c026989e

Call Trace:

 [<c02d1c98>] device_release+0x58/0x60

 [<c0269868>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0xa0

 [<c0269870>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c0269c59>] kref_put+0x39/0xa0

 [<c026989e>] kobject_put+0x1e/0x30

 [<c0269870>] kobject_release+0x0/0x10

 [<c030dc4f>] scsi_request_fn+0x1bf/0x310

 [<c02d6506>] elv_next_request+0x16/0x110

 [<c02d8320>] blk_unplug_work+0x0/0x20

 [<c02d82ce>] __generic_unplug_device+0x3e/0x40

 [<c02d82e0>] generic_unplug_device+0x10/0x20

 [<c02d8330>] blk_unplug_work+0x10/0x20

 [<c0128dae>] worker_thread+0x19e/0x240

 [<c0117580>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c03fe3e5>] schedule+0x225/0x3c0

 [<c0117580>] default_wake_function+0x0/0x20

 [<c0128c10>] worker_thread+0x0/0x240

 [<c012c7e5>] kthread+0xa5/0xb0

 [<c012c740>] kthread+0x0/0xb0

 [<c0104291>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

Code: fc ff 8d 76 00 55 57 56 53 83 ec 04 8b 44 24 18 8b 68 20 8d b0 7c fe ff ff 9c 5f fa 8d 98 84 fe ff ff 8b 90 84 fe ff ff 8b 4b 04 <89> 4a 04 89 11 c7 43 04 00 02 20 00 8d 98 8c fe ff ff 8b 90 8c

```

----------

## Gentii

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> I get the impression that either ck1 oder 2.6.9 vanilla is a really crappy release.
> 
> I just noticed that my box freezes with 2.6.9-ck1 when starting tvtime, same with cko1, so I guess theres some BTTV related bug in 2.6.9.
> 
> Seems like the new development model shows its ugly face  

 

I think you made your opinion way to fast. This release is just great, the lock problem is probably in cfq2, so it happens only with ck1/cko1. Try disabling it, and see if it helps. Btw I saw that on the ck mailing list, you should check it yourself when you have troubles (even when you haven't any  :Smile:  )

----------

## dsd

it would be good if people could file bug reports with the kernel developers - things wont get fixed otherwise. usb problems can be sent to linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net (no subscription required), and other issues (including usb) can be filed at http://bugzilla.kernel.org

however, please use development-sources-2.6.9 as the basis of your bug report, not any patched kernel. be sure to include lots of info.

----------

## c0balt

Well I tried deadline too, and I tried CFQ and Deadline with and without Preemption, so I did test it  :Wink: 

(It locks with Deadline too)

Ive read that Reiser4+SMP+CFQ can be really bitchy so that could be a possibility, the "bttv related" bug is really crap though, something like this shouldnt happen.

----------

## c0balt

 *dsd wrote:*   

> however, please use development-sources-2.6.9 as the basis of your bug report, not any patched kernel. be sure to include lots of info.

 

Well, thats one of the problems, even with "early printk" enabled I wont get any error messages. Im no developer, I dont know any further methods to find out whats wrong.

/edit 

And I guess they dont like to have bug reports about custom reiser4 patched kernels there :/

(nearly all my parts are reiser4 so I just cant live without it)

/edit #2

I just found out, the pc doesnt crash when starting tvtime, tvtime "just" eats up _all_ CPU Usage thus rendering the box unaccessable. weird.    (on 

2.6.9+reiser4)

----------

## SKLP

2.6.9-cko1 working fine here  :Smile: 

EDIT: With reiser4

----------

## c0balt

 *SKLP wrote:*   

> 2.6.9-cko1 working fine here 
> 
> EDIT: With reiser4

 

do you have a hauppauge TV card? I would be surprised if this bug only affects me

----------

## black hole sun

For those wanting to use reiser4 and ck, first patch 2.6.9 with -ck1. Then, use this patch for reiser4

http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.9-rc4-mm1_for_2.6.9-rc4.patch.bz2

Worked fine for me.

Oh and lxnay, disable 4k stacks if you're using reiser4 - I used to get oops' like that.

----------

## c0balt

I used the same patch, but reversed order, big difference?!

as said, the bttv bug is in 2.6.9

----------

## lxnay

 *black hole sun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh and lxnay, disable 4k stacks if you're using reiser4 - I used to get oops' like that.

 

Reiser4 can't be used with 4k stack. however, on my production PC I use reiser 3.6.

With 2.6.9-ck4, when I unplug an usb storage device (anything) i get this:

```
Device sr0 not ready.

usb 3-6: USB disconnect, address 4

scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 0 channel 0 id 0 lun 0

sr 0:0:0:0: Illegal state transition cancel->offline

Badness in scsi_device_set_state at drivers/scsi/scsi_lib.c:1713

 [<c0324af6>] scsi_device_set_state+0xc6/0x130

 [<c0322674>] scsi_eh_offline_sdevs+0x64/0x80

 [<c0322b03>] scsi_unjam_host+0xc3/0xd0

 [<c0322bb2>] scsi_error_handler+0xa2/0xd0

 [<c0322b10>] scsi_error_handler+0x0/0xd0

 [<c01042b1>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

```

and then usb stop working.

----------

## SaFrOuT

wokring here for a while now and it seems stable enough to leave it for a while  :Smile: 

```

->  10     0 days, 00:33:33 | Linux 2.6.9-ck1          Thu Oct 21 02:20:28 2004

```

----------

## glitch13

I tried it (came from running 2.6.8 ck4) and it created a modules directory called 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.9-ck1h
```

What's with the "h" on the end?  When I emerged the nvidia driver it then created a modules directory without the "h" on the end to put the module in, which in turn caused my system to not be able to find it when I tried modprobing for it.

What's going on?  Am I doing something stupid here?

----------

## guppy

@glitch13:

in your .config find the line 

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="h"

and remove the h

Ati-drivers have the same problem of not understanding the local version and dumps the modules in /lib/modules/2.6.9-ck1/video

dont know why though...

ps. it also works to symlink /lib/modules/2.6.9-ck1 to the real dir, and recompile( or emerge) the driver but that sort of limits the usability of the localversion

----------

## glitch13

Thanks guppy, worked like a charm (although out of curiosity I looked it up in the menuconfig to find it and change it).

Not to derail the thread, but I wonder why it defaulted to that?  Could it be because I did a "make oldconfig" from my previous .conf file?

----------

## guppy

 *glitch13 wrote:*   

> Thanks guppy, worked like a charm (although out of curiosity I looked it up in the menuconfig to find it and change it).
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but I wonder why it defaulted to that?  Could it be because I did a "make oldconfig" from my previous .conf file?

 

dunno - I did a "make oldconfig" too, not knowing what this new option was though i wrote "-ck1" with the result that my new kernel became 2.6.9-ck1-ck1... but may be you hit "h" instead of n, not reading the question ?  :Wink: 

Anyways I think its a neat feature, wich could make testing new configs a *lot* easier - that is if external modules ever figure it out  :Wink: 

----------

## andrewbarr

Thought I'd inject my two cents here. I too have been having the USB storage related problems described earlier (devices won't mount; kernel oopses on device unplug). I also found that the patch posted here for 2.6.9-rc4 fixed my problem. The patch is inline and got messed up by the antispam features at Gmane, but I fixed it and posted it here for anyone who finds themselves in a similar boat. Hope this helps someone.

To apply:

```

cd /path/to/kernel

cd drivers/usb/storage

patch -p0 < /path/to/scsiglue.c.diff

```

Andrew

----------

## guppy

well it seem stable enough - been up 6 hours now.

One thing that does bug me is that it wreaks havoc on ut2004 's sounds, it just goes away mid sound and then everything is silent for about ½ sec or so then comes back, this continues endlessly...  :Sad: 

Doesnt happen with ET though - but then ET isn't as demanding.

Im pretty sure this is a timing / scheduling issue, guess I better try the vanilla version  :Sad: 

Any one else notice the sound skipping during heavy loads?

----------

## lxnay

there are still problems with usb unplug on a mounted device. Kernel oops in a beautiful way.  :Sad:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Tronil

 *guppy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any one else notice the sound skipping during heavy loads?

 

Don't know if it is a general problem with heavy loads, but i'm having a similar problem with the sound in UT2004. It doesn't disappear though; it just sort of goes into limbo for a while  :Sad: 

----------

## teutzz

when using kernels based on staircase you should nice to +19 bad written apps like wine, don't know about others, but who knows? may help

----------

## xanti

 *Tronil wrote:*   

>  *guppy wrote:*   
> 
> Any one else notice the sound skipping during heavy loads? 
> 
> Don't know if it is a general problem with heavy loads, but i'm having a similar problem with the sound in UT2004. It doesn't disappear though; it just sort of goes into limbo for a while 

 

Perhaps you're using the very nice wrapper for UT which makes it nice-5 or are running X nice < 0. With staircase you should run all user apps at nice 0 or higher.

----------

## glitch13

 *teutzz wrote:*   

> when using kernels based on staircase you should nice to +19 bad written apps like wine, don't know about others, but who knows? may help

 

I had the sound skipping problem in Cedega (running Steam) in the last 2.6.8 ck kernel.  But it seemed to have vanished for me in 2.6.9ck1.  The first time I ran it I left the nicining to +19 like I had it earlier, but when alot of action was going on my ping would skyrocket and I'd get a bursts of action about every half second or so (but the sound seemed fine). 

So, I switched my cedega sound driver to winealsa (I'm using alsa) and removed the nice, and it's worked fine.  After a couple hours of playing I only noticed the sound skipping once, and that only lasted for about 5-10 seconds.

(btw, in the September Cedega feature vote, 2.6 Scheduleing got a pretty high score so I just figured that's why this new version works well with it).

----------

## guppy

 *xanti wrote:*   

>  *Tronil wrote:*    *guppy wrote:*   
> 
> Any one else notice the sound skipping during heavy loads? 
> 
> Don't know if it is a general problem with heavy loads, but i'm having a similar problem with the sound in UT2004. It doesn't disappear though; it just sort of goes into limbo for a while  
> ...

 

Unfortunately not  :Sad: 

```
if [ -x "${UT2004_DATA_PATH}/ut2004-bin" ]

then

   cd "${UT2004_DATA_PATH}/"

   exec "./ut2004-bin" $*

fi
```

The above is the launcher script ( I cut out the crap to find the path )

ill try modifying it to  >nice -n 19 exec "./ut2004-bin" $*< though it seems a little extreeme...

Well it works, sound wise anyways - now ut segfaults after a little while... migth have to play arround with the value abit..

----------

## sibov

I never get my atx to power down the correct way with any 2.6.9-xxx based kernels  :Sad: 

----------

## xanti

Don't know if it is a general problem with heavy loads, but i'm having a similar problem with the sound in UT2004. It doesn't disappear though; it just sort of goes into limbo for a while  :Sad: [/quote]

Perhaps you're using the very nice wrapper for UT which makes it nice-5 or are running X nice < 0. With staircase you should run all user apps at nice 0 or higher.[/quote]

Unfortunately not  :Sad: 

```
if [ -x "${UT2004_DATA_PATH}/ut2004-bin" ]

then

   cd "${UT2004_DATA_PATH}/"

   exec "./ut2004-bin" $*

fi
```

The above is the launcher script ( I cut out the crap to find the path )

ill try modifying it to  >nice -n 19 exec "./ut2004-bin" $*< though it seems a little extreeme...

Well it works, sound wise anyways - now ut segfaults after a little while... migth have to play arround with the value abit..[/quote]

How about X? Is that run nice 0?

I think someone else who had the problem found nice+15 worked ok for UT.

----------

## GaMMa

Using cko1 since it was released, with no problems at all. This has to be one of my favorite kernels, it's fast, responsive and stable.

----------

## rc

Hi,

 *guppy wrote:*   

> well it seem stable enough - been up 6 hours now.
> 
> One thing that does bug me is that it wreaks havoc on ut2004 's sounds, it just goes away mid sound and then everything is silent for about ½ sec or so then comes back, this continues endlessly... 
> 
> Doesnt happen with ET though - but then ET isn't as demanding.
> ...

 

I noticed some strange behavior too.

While benchmarking doom3 there are random slow downs.

During one of these slowdowns i switched to console and top showed kswapd using approximately 30% of the CPU time. 

30% is far to much i think. My CPU is an Athlon64 3200 Clawhammer (2.0 GHz, 1024 KB 2nd level cache).

I tried 2.6.9-/ ck-sources-r1 and gentoo-dev-sources-r1 both with the same result.

Note: Im running a x86_64 (AMD64) system.

Greetings,

rc

----------

## PrakashP

I gave up on testing to find which patch locks up in ck1. It is not cfq2 though it seems with using it it is more easily triggered. For the time being I just see how it goes...

----------

## xanti

 *rc wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *guppy wrote:*   well it seem stable enough - been up 6 hours now.
> 
> One thing that does bug me is that it wreaks havoc on ut2004 's sounds, it just goes away mid sound and then everything is silent for about ½ sec or so then comes back, this continues endlessly... 
> ...

 

That looks like the important part. Something in the vm in 2.6.9 seems wrong, and -ck can't save it:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=109842718511675&w=2

----------

## rc

Hi again,

2.6.9-nitro1 and 2.6.9 kernel from kernel.org have the same problem as posted above.

But the 2.6.9-bk6 patch (also from kernel.org) seems (not [see Edit 2 below]) to fix that issue (just noticed that the actual bk is now 7 will try that later).

Maybe someone else can try that and post if it worked.

Edit: 2.6.9-bk7 has the same problem. kswapd up to 60% CPU usage while running doom3 timedemo.

Edit 2: 2.6.9-bk6 shows the same problem. Slowdown occured during the 11th or 12th test. As posted above this strange behavior occours randomly.

Greetings,

rc

----------

## xanti

 *rc wrote:*   

> Hi again,
> 
> 2.6.9-nitro1 and 2.6.9 kernel from kernel.org have the same problem as posted above.
> 
> But the 2.6.9-bk6 patch (also from kernel.org) seems (not [see Edit 2 below]) to fix that issue (just noticed that the actual bk is now 7 will try that later).
> ...

 

This sounds serious enough to warrant posting to the linux kernel mailing list.

----------

## SKLP

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> Using cko1 since it was released, with no problems at all. This has to be one of my favorite kernels, it's fast, responsive and stable.

 Yeah, I agree completely.

----------

## nxsty

 *SKLP wrote:*   

> ]Yeah, I agree completely.

 

I'm running 2.6.9-ck1 here on my workstation, laptop and server with no problems at all.

----------

## rc

Well,

i've searched around and found some links regarding this problem:

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0410.1/1621.html

http://marc.free.net.ph/message/20041013.083941.388c9ea1.html#linux-xfs

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60065&highlight=kswapd+cpu+high

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3580

Looks like this is either some kind of problem with heavy IO loads or when the used memory reaches a certin percentage of the installed physical memory, or both combined.

This would explain a bit why i experience the most dramatic performance decrease during the first timedemo run in doom3.

This problem seemed to show up in older kernel versions and was fixed by newer ones but i cant find any info on how to fix it.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Here is the procedure i used to upgrade to the new kernel:

emerge / "un-tar" new kernel

make sure /usr/src/linux points to the correct location if not correct this

cp my old .config in the new dir

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

am i missing something here ?

Could this problem be caused by a bad kernel configuration ?

In the meantime i also tried 2.6.9-mm1 and /-ac3 same result.

The cko1 patch applies without an error, but compiling the kernel fails.

Greetings,

confused rc

----------

## rc

 *xanti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This sounds serious enough to warrant posting to the linux kernel mailing list.

 

well,

its kinda late here  :Wink: 

maybe this is a good idea.

But i want to make sure i elliminate as much failures as possible on my side.

Next thing i'll try is switching to udev ... i think i still have devfs or so installed.

btw my system is compiled with "suicide cflags" and ~amd64.

But cflags shouldnt affect the kernel compile process at all  (not sure about ~amd64).

Edit: sorry for two posts in the row, but i didnt notice xanti's poste in time .. as written above its kinda late

greets,

rc

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

4 days and counting here...working very very well. 

Well, it's true, I don't use USB devices...So I think this kernel rocks.  :Cool: 

----------

## nxsty

 *rc wrote:*   

> Hi again,
> 
> 2.6.9-nitro1 and 2.6.9 kernel from kernel.org have the same problem as posted above.
> 
> But the 2.6.9-bk6 patch (also from kernel.org) seems (not [see Edit 2 below]) to fix that issue (just noticed that the actual bk is now 7 will try that later).
> ...

 

Try this patch and see if it helps:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/10/23/302

----------

## rc

thanks for that link nxsty.

Well i've run about 6 test runs using doom3 timedemo yet and kswapd hasn't gone wild.

Note: i manually edited vmscan.c and i'm running 2.6.9-ck1 right now

Greetings,

rc

----------

## MrGreen

2.6.9-ck1 Steady as a rock.....very   :Razz: 

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

2.6.9-ck2 is out, it fixes some problems:

```

Added:

  +mwII-oc.diff

Linking hardmaplimit to overcommit is no longer required as hardmaplimit

is not set by default, and there was a compile problem with modules.

This backs it out.

  +back-sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

Something about this patch from the low latency hacks in combination

with -ck causes a panic on nmap with some hardware (only on -ck). Remove

it for now.

  +ll-config1.diff

Change the default low latency config options to have the debug off by

default.

  +fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch

A bugfix for i/o scheduler which improves performance under heavy i/o load.

  +vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch

A nasty bug that caused kswapd to get stuck consuming heaps of cpu which

was in mainline 2.6.9 was tracked down by some of my users (thanks!) and

fixed by Nick Piggin (thanks!).

  +269ck2-version.diff

Version

Removed:

  -ll-config.diff

This disabled preempting the BKL which actually seems quite safe on

further testing.

Full Patchlist:

2.6.9_to_staircase9.0.diff

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.5.diff

schediso2.8.diff

mwII.diff

mwII-oc.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

cfq2-20041019.patch

block_fix.diff

defaultcfq.diff

269rc4-mingo_ll.diff

back-sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

269rc4-mingo-bkl.diff

ll-config1.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

nvidia_compat.diff

fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch

vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch

269ck2-version.diff

```

Grab it here: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.9/2.6.9-ck2/patch-2.6.9-ck2.bz2

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Just compiled/installed it while ago. Definitely feels snappier and more responsive, and very stable so far. 
> 
> If you're reading this, CK, thank you for truly awesome kernel hacking. 

 

He is!!!

From the CK mailing list:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is unfortunate, and the gentoo forums show it happening with 
> 
> mainline as well as I said:
> ...

 

Which points to this thread   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *Lucho[FLCL] wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   Just compiled/installed it while ago. Definitely feels snappier and more responsive, and very stable so far. 
> 
> If you're reading this, CK, thank you for truly awesome kernel hacking.  
> 
> He is!!!
> ...

 COOLs....

----------

## c0balt

Awesome!

thx for the great patchset =)

----------

## kruthles

 *nxsty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try this patch and see if it helps:
> 
> http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/10/23/302

 

Patch works great here on gentoo-dev-sources

2.6.9-gentoo-r1

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## codergeek42

```
/home/peter $ uname -sr

Linux 2.6.10-rc1-ck1
```

Shweet....

----------

## Nutterpc

Well I've been running the 2.6.9-ck1 kernel and no problems here

Matter of fact, I've *never* (touch wood) had problems with any of Cons patchets  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aderio

 *Lucho[FLCL] wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   Just compiled/installed it while ago. Definitely feels snappier and more responsive, and very stable so far. 
> 
> If you're reading this, CK, thank you for truly awesome kernel hacking.  
> 
> He is!!!
> ...

 

If you are, as it would appear, reading this CK, please put reiser4 back in or have an optional patch. I've been using ck-2.6.8.1-r7 as my stable kernel, now the devs have dropped it from portage.  Before anyone says -nitro -mm -... I like ck-sources and would prefer an 'official patch'  None the less thanks for all your work CK.

----------

## c0balt

 *aderio wrote:*   

> If you are, as it would appear, reading this CK, please put reiser4 back in or have an optional patch. I've been using ck-2.6.8.1-r7 as my stable kernel, now the devs have dropped it from portage.  Before anyone says -nitro -mm -... I like ck-sources and would prefer an 'official patch'  None the less thanks for all your work CK.

 

I kinda saw this happening^^

----------

## vrln

2.6.10-rc1-ck1 is also out for those who want to test non-stable versions. 2.6.10 has the patch where you can switch io schedulers on the fly. You need to boot with elevator=cfq to get it to use the right io scheduler, the defaultcfq patch isn't working. Otherwise it's running fine so far... I'm testing to emerge openoffice to see how it reacts to load.

----------

## blue.sca

 *aderio wrote:*   

> If you are, as it would appear, reading this CK, please put reiser4 back in or have an optional patch. I've been using ck-2.6.8.1-r7 as my stable kernel, now the devs have dropped it from portage.  Before anyone says -nitro -mm -... I like ck-sources and would prefer an 'official patch'  None the less thanks for all your work CK.

 

cko?!?

----------

## monkeyhead

hell yeah... i just compiled and installed 2.6.9-ck1 and it is so damn snappy on my box. i usually notice some small improvements when i try a new kernel, but this is way different. all the little annoying latencies that i noticed with 2.6.7-ck5 are gone.

way to go CK.

----------

## c0balt

I just compiled 2.6.9-cko2 (its stable with reiser4,smp and cfq at last, 

wohoo), and I notice lagg when f.e. watching a movie and copying stuff to/from the drive. Never had this before with any -ck/-cko release.

----------

## codergeek42

 *vrln wrote:*   

> 2.6.10-rc1-ck1 is also out for those who want to test non-stable versions. 2.6.10 has the patch where you can switch io schedulers on the fly. You need to boot with elevator=cfq to get it to use the right io scheduler, the defaultcfq patch isn't working. Otherwise it's running fine so far... I'm testing to emerge openoffice to see how it reacts to load.

 Yea. i've been running it for a while now. Total kick-ass kernel hacking....

----------

## Lucho[FLCL]

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

>  *vrln wrote:*   2.6.10-rc1-ck1 is also out for those who want to test non-stable versions. 2.6.10 has the patch where you can switch io schedulers on the fly. You need to boot with elevator=cfq to get it to use the right io scheduler, the defaultcfq patch isn't working. Otherwise it's running fine so far... I'm testing to emerge openoffice to see how it reacts to load. Yea. i've been running it for a while now. Total kick-ass kernel hacking....

 

Is 2.6.10 worth installing?  :Question: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *Lucho[FLCL] wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*    *vrln wrote:*   2.6.10-rc1-ck1 is also out for those who want to test non-stable versions. 2.6.10 has the patch where you can switch io schedulers on the fly. You need to boot with elevator=cfq to get it to use the right io scheduler, the defaultcfq patch isn't working. Otherwise it's running fine so far... I'm testing to emerge openoffice to see how it reacts to load. Yea. i've been running it for a while now. Total kick-ass kernel hacking.... 
> 
> Is 2.6.10 worth installing? 

 I guess so, sure. I'm one of those peple that like to stay bleeding edge and update my kernel every new release.

----------

